# something wrong with this pic



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this can't be normal haha! he never seems to rest with his eyes open, he's either full on playing with Ruby or asleep


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Elvis is just SO CUTE!! Maybe, like all youngsters, he doesn't want to miss anything. The whole world is new and exciting!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

seems like a bit of deja vu


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's just keeping an eye on things.


----------

